# U.S. Embassy Outreach to Angeles City



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The U.S. Embassy would like to inform U.S. citizens that the American Citizen Services (ACS) unit will be holding an outreach visit in Lewis Grand Hotel, Angeles City on January 14, 2014 from 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m. The ACS team will be accompanied by representatives of the Social Security Administration (SSA) and the Department of Veteran’s Affairs.


----------

